# ntpd killed by Daylight Saving Time [SOLVED]

## unixj

When I turned on my computer this morning I was disappointed to see that it wasn't displaying the correct time (Daylight Saving Time took effect at 2am).  I noticed that ntpd wasn't running and from /var/log/ntpd.log:

```
 4 Nov 10:12:12 ntpd[5654]: time correction of -3601 seconds exceeds sanity limit (1000); set clock manually to the correct UTC time.
```

I don't understand what's wrong with my configuration?  In /etc/conf.d/clock I have CLOCK="local" (as recommended by the file, since I'm dual-booting with Windows):

```
CLOCK="local"

TIMEZONE="America/Los_Angeles"

CLOCK_SYSTOHC="yes"
```

It seems the problem is that ntpd doesn't realize my system is using local time and will shift suddenly twice/year?  That seems pretty basic- isn't this a bug?  Or should I be using something other than ntpd??Last edited by unixj on Mon Nov 05, 2007 1:52 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

unixj,

Its the price you pay for dual booting. 

Had you booted Windows first after the time change, it would have changed your hardware clock and all would be well.

Because you booted Gentoo first, it found an hour error between the BIOS and ntpd time after appling your time zone.

That was right as your BIOS clock was in error by 1 hour.

On a Linux only box, BIOS time is UTC, all year round

----------

## PaulBredbury

Use /etc/init.d/ntp-client - see wiki.

----------

## unixj

Thanks!  Was missing ntp-client.  I should be good to go on 9 March 2008.

----------

## padoor

i had time not synced for two days during boot up.{last 2 dys}

manual ntpdate could not find any suitable servers.

but after about 2 hrs i tried manual and auto sync both worked.

it is not net connection problem, because the browser works for all urls.

i adjusted with current time got with google.

i dont think all ntp servers were down

there is something funny going on after the update of previous portage and sync.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

padoor,

If your time error is more than 1000 seconds, ntpd gives up.

ntp-client does one sync with a time server then exits. It will update your time no matter what the error.

----------

## padoor

today also i had same problem . ntpd did not set my time during boot and it does not do even manual ntpdate for about 10  20 minutes.

after that i can run manual ntpdate /  kde set time and date with auto set apply .

in the 10 20 minutes it is not able to find the time servers.

also i find is connecting to gentoo mirrors also timesout while emerge fetch 

some thing has changed in the set up or scripts which causes this problem.

firefox browses ok .

why fetch files is getting slower and slower

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/cups-1.3.4-source.tar.bz2'

Resolving superb-west.dl.sourceforge.net... 209.160.59.253

Connecting to superb-west.dl.sourceforge.net|209.160.59.253|:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 302 Found

Location: http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/cups/cups-1.3.4-source.tar.bz2?download&failedmirror=superb-west.dl.sourceforge.net [following]

--10:09:48--  http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/cups/cups-1.3.4-source.tar.bz2?download&failedmirror=superb-west.dl.sourceforge.net

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/cups-1.3.4-source.tar.bz2'

Connecting to prdownloads.sourceforge.net|66.35.250.217|:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 301 Moved Permanently

Location: http://downloads.sourceforge.net/cups/cups-1.3.4-source.tar.bz2?download&failedmirror=superb-west.dl.sourceforge.net [following]

--10:09:49--  http://downloads.sourceforge.net/cups/cups-1.3.4-source.tar.bz2?download&failedmirror=superb-west.dl.sourceforge.net

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/cups-1.3.4-source.tar.bz2'

Connecting to downloads.sourceforge.net|66.35.250.203|:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 302 Found

Location: http://superb-west.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/cups/cups-1.3.4-source.tar.bz2 [following]

--10:09:50--  http://superb-west.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/cups/cups-1.3.4-source.tar.bz2

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/cups-1.3.4-source.tar.bz2'

Connecting to superb-west.dl.sourceforge.net|209.160.59.253|:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 302 Found

Location: http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/cups/cups-1.3.4-source.tar.bz2?download&failedmirror=superb-west.dl.sourceforge.net [following]

--10:10:00--  http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/cups/cups-1.3.4-source.tar.bz2?download&failedmirror=superb-west.dl.sourceforge.net

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/cups-1.3.4-source.tar.bz2'

Connecting to prdownloads.sourceforge.net|66.35.250.217|:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 301 Moved Permanently

Location: http://downloads.sourceforge.net/cups/cups-1.3.4-source.tar.bz2?download&failedmirror=superb-west.dl.sourceforge.net [following]

--10:10:01--  http://downloads.sourceforge.net/cups/cups-1.3.4-source.tar.bz2?download&failedmirror=superb-west.dl.sourceforge.net

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/cups-1.3.4-source.tar.bz2'

Connecting to downloads.sourceforge.net|66.35.250.203|:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 302 Found

Location: http://umn.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/cups/cups-1.3.4-source.tar.bz2 [following]

20 redirections exceeded.

!!! Couldn't download 'cups-1.3.4-source.tar.bz2'. Aborting.

!!! Fetch for /usr/portage/net-print/cups/cups-1.3.4.ebuild failed, continuing...

>>> Emerging (9 of 11) x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.1-r1 to /

 * gtk+-2.12.1.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size  :Wink:  ...                    [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums  :Wink:  ...                                      [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums  :Wink:  ...                                     [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums  :Wink:  ...                                    [ ok ]

 * checking gtk+-2.12.1.tar.bz2  :Wink:  ...                                   [ ok ]

>>> Emerging (10 of 11) dev-python/gst-python-0.10.8-r1 to /

 * gst-python-0.10.8.tar.gz RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size  :Wink:  ...               [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums  :Wink:  ...                                      [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums  :Wink:  ...                                     [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums  :Wink:  ...                                    [ ok ]

 * checking gst-python-0.10.8.tar.gz  :Wink:  ...                              [ ok ]

>>> Emerging (11 of 11) gnome-base/gnome-vfs-2.20.0-r1 to /

 * gnome-vfs-2.20.0.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size  :Wink:  ...               [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums  :Wink:  ...                                      [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums  :Wink:  ...                                     [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums  :Wink:  ...                                    [ ok ]

 * checking gnome-vfs-2.20.0.tar.bz2  :Wink:  ...                              [ ok ]

!!! Some fetch errors were encountered.  Please see above for details.

   net-print/cups-1.3.4

localhost ~ #

----------

## unixj

 *unixj wrote:*   

> Thanks!  Was missing ntp-client.  I should be good to go on 9 March 2008.

 

Reporting back...  My time was correct when I booted on 9 March 2008.  Thanks to ntp-client.  But this didn't adjust the hardware clock.  When I shutdown that day and hwclock tried to use the system time to set the hardware clock, it saw the hardware clock was off by 3600 and set a drift of 3600 in /etc/adjtime.

I'm abandoning this approach and leaving it for the future to solve.  It turns out you can make XP use UTC by setting the registry key RealTimeIsUniversal (even though it's not officially supported).

----------

